# Rockler wall mounted DC



## drbarno (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello all,

I wanted to get some advice. I recently purchased a Rockler wall mount DC. Rated at 650cfm. The way my shop is laid out I will run a dust separator and from there it will be roughly 20ft straight along the wall. There will be a wye about 5 feet from the separator which will have flex hose coming off. That will be used for the bandsaw, drill press, bench sanders and palm sanders. Approximately 10 feet further there will be another wye with flex hose that will be used for table saw, planner, jointer and maybe a floor vacuum. About 5 feet past that it'll run into my miter saw.

Given what I've read so far regarding dust collection I'm happy with my layout. Straight short run. Little drops except the flex hose. I've been reading mainly about 4" vs 6" piping and the consensus seems to be 6".

My question is this. For my short straight run running 1 machine at a time and with it only being 650cfm is 6" going to be that much more beneficial?

Also for the separator pipe is it beneficial to run 6" into it from the dust collector? A better way to ask is would running 4" from the dust collector to the separator and then running 6" from the separator for the rest of my run be a good or bad idea?

It would seem to me that the most crucial point in air volume is between the dust collector and the separator. And running 6" into the separator is going to be the better option.

I realize this is a lot to take in. Cost isn't an issue as I view it more as I want to do it right once and I don't want to hinder the DC performance. Any advice regarding this is appreciated.

Also I tried to do the math for this set up but couldn't find some of the information about static pressure on the DC.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

You won't get the rated CFM due to loss in the pipes, separator (especially this) and flex hose, just so you know. And don't increase the pipe size; you'll lose a LOT more CFM that way as it wasn't designed to handled that. 4" will give you the most benefit on that particular model.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

If cost isn't an issue, return it and buy a bigger machine. I have seen nothing good about that one. If you keep it, definitely 4", it can't handle anything larger.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry but a 3/4 hp Dust collector will not provide 650 cfm. I think you will be lucky to get half of that.


----------



## drbarno (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm aware that the "rated 650 cfm" is not realistic at the furthest distance. Regardless of the dust collector there going to be a drop given your layout and what it is truly putting out. I'm trying to figure out if this dust collector at what it's "rated" is sufficient at a 20 foot run? And if 6" is beneficial over 4" for this particular DC.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

6" will kill the results. That DC can not suck enough volume to keep suction on 6". Even my 2hp will NOT support 6". I have 5" with 4" drops.


----------



## drbarno (Jun 8, 2019)

Ibewjon thank you. I wanted to hear some real world results from people who have set up a dust collection system before. I honestly wasn't sure the 6" would work but reading how a DC works vs a shop vac and the difference between them. Given the little info I have on the topic i figured I'd reach out. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Anytime. Another way to compare, although crude, is blow at your hand with your mouth wide open, then almost closed. That difference is like large duct and small duct, and the same size fan. I have an old bag type DC, upgraded to the jet pleased filter. 2 HP. Return yours for something like that. I also think buying the harbor freight and doing a bunch of modifying comes to about the same money and alot of extra work.


----------

